# New from ASF



## ArgonCoagulator (Oct 8, 2020)

Hey bros, been over at ASF for a couple years, so I figured I may as well be apart of both boards.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 8, 2020)

Welcome to one of the oldest bodybuilding forums left online.


----------



## Drugsgear (Oct 8, 2020)

Welcome to IMF??




Sincerely, Alan.


----------



## macedog24 (Oct 9, 2020)

Welcome to IMF.  Glad to see you join.


----------



## TripleOvertime (Oct 9, 2020)

Welcome


----------



## Flipper (Oct 9, 2020)

Hey brah, howzit.


----------



## ArgonCoagulator (Oct 11, 2020)

Thanks bros. Doing good. Just started my first real PCT in years so wish me luck! Lol


----------



## so1970 (Oct 12, 2020)

Welcome


----------



## ordawg1 (Oct 12, 2020)

Welcome aboard ~


----------



## JJB1 (Oct 14, 2020)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## muscle_4you (Oct 20, 2020)

Welcome aboard!!

Ntr
muscle_4you


----------

